# How would someone like Null find a partner?



## McSchlomo (Mar 30, 2022)

Gay title, but thats just all I could think off. Hopefully its at least the right forum.

Null has in his streams often said that he too, wants to have a family at some point and is working towards that goal.

IIRC that was also what the ralphamale picked up on and proceeded to procreate to own Josh.

Lets assume he gets all the other shit in order, has money and a regular life that isn't disturbed by troonies wanting to kill him irl all the time. Also, maybe not exiled anymore.

What then? Null has, like many people his age, no hobbies outside of his computer. No workplace where he can meet women.

This obviously isn't a dig, I'm in many regards in the same position, which is also why I'm asking how other people and, most importantly, how @Null himself sees this.

Have you thought about this? I know you had "the sex", as you said yourself, but right now? How would you even go about this? Lets assume you get back to america, how would you find a women somewhere your age that would also even remotely agree with your opinions?

I know you don't need someone to agree with you on everything, but her being the polar political/social opposite (which is what I think most modern women would be) also doesn't work.

And thats not even thinking too much about the SPECIFIC "being Null" problem. As if Josh could online date in america with his face in the open. He'd be found in 24 hours and has to close his account and probably go into exile again.

Since he makes rightly fun of people that unironically consider this, buying a (or pressuring a desperate) eastern european woman probably also isn't an option.

tl;dr: If your interaction with women outside of the internet is basically 0, and (like null, from what I understand) your interest in fixing that part isn't very high (because honestly, FUCK people in general), how could you even find a woman to start a family with?

Null probably won't even see this post, but I'm not sure how and if I should direct him here. @Null: I'd be really interested in your thoughts on the matter. I assume since you have talked about this on your streams, this isn't too private to ask.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 30, 2022)

I met my wife at church. I'm not Null though just your average Internet schizo. Rather than the king of Internet schizos. For Null it might be hookers or nothing.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 30, 2022)

Grindr or the local bathhouse.


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country. If people ask what my job is, I say I work online as a web developer (not a lie). If they ask why I live in their country, I say it's because I can live anywhere I want and I have friends locally (also not a lie).

I realized a few years ago that trying to hook up online, especially in my position of power, is a bad look and opens the door to serious problems, so I stopped. If someone emails me asking to hook up I usually just reply with a clip of Nick Fuentes saying "no e-girls, never". A lot of people interpret this as asexuality but I don't care.

There's no issues and I'm not lonely. Nobody cares about Internet shit. If I meet someone I want to hook up with very long term, chances are they're going to be cool with whatever. If they're not, probably wasn't meant to be. I'm not in a hurry. Anyone who believes shit about me on the Internet isn't someone I want to be friends with.

My political takes don't matter. In my experience, women find risque humor more attractive than being a line towing faggot who's afraid of offending immigrants or gays. If you don't believe me that's fine, I'm not going to argue. Maybe it's just women in this area of the world.

I also don't need help. Stop asking me to hook up with people. I'm not interested in dating someone 'Internet famous'. I'm not going to start a family with someone who has BPD or schizophrenia. I'm not desperate. I find it insulting so many people think I am. If I start a family it will be on my own terms.


----------



## Grub (Mar 30, 2022)

> tl;dr: If your interaction with women outside of the internet is basically 0, and (like null, from what I understand) your interest in fixing that part isn't very high (because honestly, FUCK people in general), how could you even find a woman to start a family with?


Well, considering you pretty much need to interact with a woman outside the internet to have a family, the answer is, you don't, unless you change the first part.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Wait for Chris Chan to get released


----------



## discombobulate (Mar 30, 2022)

Rope.


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country. If people ask what my job is, I say I work online as a web developer (not a lie). If they ask why I live in their country, I say it's because I can live anywhere I want and I have friends locally (also not a lie).
> 
> I realized a few years ago that trying to hook up online, especially in my position of power, is a bad look and opens the door to serious problems, so I stopped. If someone emails me asking to hook up I usually just reply with a clip of Nick Fuentes saying "no e-girls, never". A lot of people interpret this as asexuality but I don't care.
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't across as trying to help, that wasn't my intention. Its just that I thought about this while I thought about my own life, and got really curious what your stance is on that.

I also know the other stuff you said, because you mentioned that as well during streams and I believe it. This was less about your abilities in this regard, its more about opportunities to even meet women you'd want to hook up with long term. If you actually do meet egligible women just via your normal life style, I was simply and entirely wrong. I was under the assumption that regardless of abilities, you do mostly live "with yourself" and your main social interaction (right now) is going for groceries.

I did also assume you'd prefer to go back to america and start the family there at some point (I thought you said that, but I binged your streams in the beginning to an unhealthy degree and might confuse shit), and I have serious trouble imagining your politics wouldn't matter to some degree over there. Especially since any women would have to consider the effects on her own life regardless of her opinions. You ARE internet famous yourself, after all.

But if Eastern Europe is an option or even preferred, there probably are women on your wavelength there and no risk any troon tries to rape your wife. No argument from me.


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 30, 2022)

He wouldn't.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 30, 2022)

By touching grass.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2022)

Becoming the girlfriend.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> My political takes don't matter. In my experience, women find risque humor more attractive than being a line towing faggot who's afraid of offending immigrants or gays. If you don't believe me that's fine, I'm not going to argue. Maybe it's just women in this area of the world.


Can confirm. Me and the wife love making fun of niggers and jews. There are women who won't enjoy """offensive""" humor, probably the same ones who fill out the "Karen" stereotype, and you wouldn't want to date/marry them anyways as an Internet schizo. Leave them to settle for normie soys.


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> I did also assume you'd prefer to go back to america and start the family there at some point (I thought you said that, but I binged your streams in the beginning to an unhealthy degree and might confuse shit), and I have serious trouble imagining your politics wouldn't matter to some degree over there. Especially since any women would have to consider the effects on her own life regardless of her opinions. You ARE internet famous yourself, after all.


I definitely don't tell people I want go back any time soon. I'm cautious of gold diggers.


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> I definitely don't tell people I want go back any time soon. I'm cautious of gold diggers.


My bad on that front then. Maybe I'm just outdated, might have very well been a 2018/19 stream I had in mind. A lot has changed since then.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Mar 30, 2022)

Money always works.


----------



## Fools Idol (Mar 30, 2022)

Learn to juggle. Bitches love juggling.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Mar 30, 2022)

Nool is a tech-rebel who dedicated his young adult life to do what he thought was the right thing to do: Running a forum where it is allowed to laugh at and insult fatties, weirdos, trannys and e-celebs.
Such a massive chad can always get some bitches.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country. If people ask what my job is, I say I work online as a web developer (not a lie). If they ask why I live in their country, I say it's because I can live anywhere I want and I have friends locally (also not a lie).
> 
> I realized a few years ago that trying to hook up online, especially in my position of power, is a bad look and opens the door to serious problems, so I stopped. If someone emails me asking to hook up I usually just reply with a clip of Nick Fuentes saying "no e-girls, never". A lot of people interpret this as asexuality but I don't care.
> 
> ...


Ok well it seems all you are missing is an attraction sign and camping out at Walmart or McDonald’s. You might have to make some amendments because Slavs aren’t white and I don’t think there are any Walmarts in Serbia, but I’m sure you will then be drowning in pussy in no time.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm not here to help Null in his Love Quest which he may or may not even be on.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 30, 2022)

His best bet is to get with one of those 3rd world women who don't know nothing about nothing. They would be happy to know he owns a kiwi farm but slightly confused as to why tranny's are always trying to get it shut down.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 30, 2022)

I may get reprimanded for this, but I disagree with a couple points.



Null said:


> People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country.


Say something nice about the African continent. It sounds like you're saying your Internet persona differs from your real life persona. From my perspective, you come off as unhinged and isolated. 

You're a prominent Internet figure. I would think unless you change your name, you would be noticed after a bit of research.


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Say something nice about the African continent.


Africa is resource rich. Most people don't know that it's extremely diverse and has dozens, if not hundreds, of ethnic groups and folk religions. Ethiopia in particular was never conquered by colonists until World War 2, has an astonishingly long Christian and Jewish heritage (it's home to what's called Beta Israel). South Africa has one of the most well regarded precious metal mints in the entire world (I own several coins from the SA Mint that I could show off). Rwanda is called the Singapore of Africa. Botswana has a history of peace and is enjoying economic prosperity due to a stable government which re-invests in its population by nationalizing its diamond mines and exporting certifiably clean diamonds.

I'm racist by modern standards but for the most part I think humans are separate but equal and we should all have a space and government that serves us, which whites do not have. There is no avowedly white nation on Earth.

Like I know you in particular are butthurt over me but I'm a happy person and none of this shit bothers me.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Mar 30, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I may get reprimanded for this, but I disagree with a couple points.
> 
> 
> Say something nice about the African continent. It sounds like you're saying your Internet persona differs from your real life persona. From my perspective, you come off as unhinged and isolated.
> ...



You know i find it interesting how you portray yourself as anti racist, and yet you ask him to say something nice about Africa as challange of sort. So that implies you believe  its challange to find something nice about Africa, No matter the way i cut it seems you are racist, the only thing that differs is if your the Classic Racist or Neolib "We must save those poor inferiors" Racist.


----------



## northstar747 (Mar 30, 2022)

The smartest thing Null could ever do is keep his IRL life private.

The Funnest thing Null could do ever do speed run Dick masterson/Ethan Ralph


----------



## blur (Mar 30, 2022)

I know a cute irl girl that crushed on null after I introduced her to MATI. He'll be fine.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 30, 2022)

CaesarCzech said:


> You know i find it interesting how you portray yourself as anti racist, and yet you ask him to say something nice about Africa as challange of sort. So that implies you believe  its challange to find something nice about Africa, No matter the way i cut it seems you are racist, the only thing that differs is if your the Classic Racist or Neolib "We must save those poor inferiors" Racist.


I never portrayed myself as anything. And learn the English language.



Null said:


> Like I know you in particular are butthurt over me but I'm a happy person and none of this shit bothers me.


What made you think that? If anything, I tiptoe around you based on your Internet personality. I respect your role here as admin. Running a place like this certainly must not be easy. I don't know if you hate me or don't care about me; it feels sporadic of how you feel about people and why either here or on your streams.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Mar 30, 2022)

Null seems like he'll be fine. Young, articulate, and with an idealism backed up by both technical skill and an intrepid and resourceful nature,


----------



## Death Grip (Mar 30, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I may get reprimanded for this, but I disagree with a couple points.
> 
> 
> Say something nice about the African continent. It sounds like you're saying your Internet persona differs from your real life persona. From my perspective, you come off as unhinged and isolated.
> ...


Say something nice about the UK. It is widely known how much loathing you hold for that cursed nation.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> My political takes don't matter. In my experience, women find risque humor more attractive than being a line towing faggot who's afraid of offending immigrants or gays. If you don't believe me that's fine, I'm not going to argue. Maybe it's just women in this area of the world.


I think a major problem has become that anyone who isn't a line towing faggot probably doesn't have a consistent enough means of providing to guarantee a partner long term stability, and anyone who _is_ a line towing faggot is so castrated and hollowed out that they aren't going to be able to have a satisfying relationship or raise well adjusted kids.

I also don't think the "women don't like non-pc guys" thing is even a real issue.
In fact if anything the problem with supposedly liberal women isn't that they won't like you, that part isn't a huge challenge, it's that in reality they're like ShoeOnHead; doormats who, the second a man they kind of like gives them attention, abandon all sense of individuality. The liberal shtick is just compensation for how they really feel.



Null said:


> Like I know you in particular are butthurt over me but I'm a happy person and none of this shit bothers me.


Idk sir, if you really aren't driven a little crazy by loneliness I'm impressed, I'm not sure how you manage that.

Hell, even in monogamous non-human species isolation and lack of pair bonding are associated with hugely increased levels of stress, especially in response to instances of social conflict. I think it's just easy to get desensitized to it over time to the point where you don't even realize it's there. Just saying.


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Idk sir, if you really aren't driven a little crazy by loneliness I'm impressed, I'm not sure how you manage that.


I talk to myself like a normal person.

I was very socially isolated from a young age and I'm probably more social online and off now than ever before. If I ever want to socialize I can start a stream and talk to 2000 people. I don't know how it's possible for me to feel alone.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 30, 2022)

Death Grip said:


> Say something nice about the UK. It is widely known how much loathing you hold for that cursed nation.


I'm not educated enough, but I'll try.

They've established a monarchy system that is well beloved in history. It is home to the Scientific Revolution.


----------



## Twinkletard (Mar 30, 2022)

I managed to get married and have kids. It's called 'dating'.


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 30, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm not educated enough, but I'll try.
> 
> They've established a monarchy system that is well beloved in history. It is home to the Scientific Revolution.


Pretty sure he wanted Null to say something nice about the UK.

A request Null will fail.


----------



## ShittlerNiggler (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> I talk to myself like a normal person.
> 
> I was very socially isolated from a young age and I'm probably more social online and off now than ever before. If I ever want to socialize I can start a stream and talk to 2000 people. I don't know how it's possible for me to feel alone.


>talking to random retards 
>socialize


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> Pretty sure he wanted Null to say something nice about the UK.


easy

NICE FLAG

also I like their cinema. Watched a recent movie about the Queen. Pretty good.


----------



## Narutard (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> In my experience, women find risque humor more attractive than being a line towing faggot who's afraid of offending immigrants or gays.


It's funny you say this as I was just thinking about how boring and constricting the ethical is. It doesn't allow for any individuality and always leaves you unsatisfied. And no one likes a bore, especially girls; girls just want to have fun.


Null said:


> "no e-girls, never".


What about e-boys?


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 30, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Say something nice about the African continent.


This youtube channel is great when it comes to Africa's history.(post colonial).
It taught me a lot and made me search a ton of stuff about African's leader.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/NewAfrica/videos


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country. If people ask what my job is, I say I work online as a web developer (not a lie). If they ask why I live in their country, I say it's because I can live anywhere I want and I have friends locally (also not a lie).
> 
> I realized a few years ago that trying to hook up online, especially in my position of power, is a bad look and opens the door to serious problems, so I stopped. If someone emails me asking to hook up I usually just reply with a clip of Nick Fuentes saying "no e-girls, never". A lot of people interpret this as asexuality but I don't care.
> 
> ...


Give a Cuban a green card, and he’ll sell you his daughter.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> easy
> 
> NICE FLAG
> 
> also I like their cinema. Watched a recent movie about the Queen. Pretty good.


If you like reading Carl Schmidt and watching British Films you might like the movie "Conspiracy" from 2001


----------



## Wesley Willis (Mar 30, 2022)

Is he still making a living off human trafficking in the great unpleasantness? Don't dip your pen in the company ink.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 30, 2022)

Synthetic Smug said:


> Null seems like he'll be fine. Young, articulate, and with an idealism backed up by both technical skill and an intrepid and resourceful nature,


Throw in that he keeps his word, even at sometimes considerable personal cost, and he'll need a tank to fight women off.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> easy
> 
> NICE FLAG
> 
> also I like their cinema. Watched a recent movie about the Queen. Pretty good.


To be fair you could just go to the UK and try to shag her. The accent will help.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Mar 30, 2022)

This is going to sound like an incel talking point, but it's true. On average, women outside of the western world place more value on long-term planning and intelligence/ability to generate income. The value of these things has declined in the western world due to a combination of devaluation of men/masculine traits in media and welfare benefits. People think of big ole' ghetto mamas being the ones getting food stamps, and they surely do, but so does every tattooed single mom on Tinder making duck lips and squeezing together her tits.

If you combine SNAP, TANF, utility assistance, housing assistance, day care subsidies (the amounts vary by state in the US), a single mom of two kids gets $1,000-$1,500 a month. Throw in child support, which can be successfully collected by the state from anyone with a W2 job at no expense to the mother and you've got substantially more (variable based on the income of the father). With the exception of TANF, all of this is sustainable until the kids emancipate. If the non-custodial father(s) make a decent salary, a jobless single mom can easily make as much money as someone with an entry-level degree-requiring job makes after taxes. These women have every reason to discount intelligence and choose men to date based on looks alone.

Outside of the Western World, where people are expected to support themselves (including women being expected to find a reasonable partner), someone like Null is more valued than he is in the US.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Buy one from phillipines or Indonesia


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country. If people ask what my job is, I say I work online as a web developer (not a lie). If they ask why I live in their country, I say it's because I can live anywhere I want and I have friends locally (also not a lie).
> 
> I realized a few years ago that trying to hook up online, especially in my position of power, is a bad look and opens the door to serious problems, so I stopped. If someone emails me asking to hook up I usually just reply with a clip of Nick Fuentes saying "no e-girls, never". A lot of people interpret this as asexuality but I don't care.
> 
> ...


When you meet the woman of your dreams I hope you show her this post.


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 30, 2022)

The following post has only been slightly edited.



Null said:


> I a normal person.
> If I ever want to socialize I stream and



lol


----------



## Jarolleon (Mar 30, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> This is going to sound like an incel talking point, but it's true. On average, women outside of the western world place more value on long-term planning and intelligence/ability to generate income. The value of these things has declined in the western world due to a combination of devaluation of men/masculine traits in media and welfare benefits. People think of big ole' ghetto mamas being the ones getting food stamps, and they surely do, but so does every tattooed single mom on Tinder making duck lips and squeezing together her tits.
> 
> If you combine SNAP, TANF, utility assistance, housing assistance, day care subsidies (the amounts vary by state in the US), a single mom of two kids gets $1,000-$1,500 a month. Throw in child support, which can be successfully collected by the state from anyone with a W2 job at no expense to the mother and you've got substantially more (variable based on the income of the father). With the exception of TANF, all of this is sustainable until the kids emancipate. If the non-custodial father(s) make a decent salary, a jobless single mom can easily make as much money as someone with an entry-level degree-requiring job makes after taxes. These women have every reason to discount intelligence and choose men to date based on looks alone.
> 
> Outside of the Western World, where people are expected to support themselves (including women being expected to find a reasonable partner), someone like Null is more valued than he is in the US.


Even without welfare the Western economy is set up to cater to high-time preference lifestyles. Contingency plans? Insurance will cover it. Save up for the car/house? Just get it financed, you won't own it until it's time to throw it away/resell it but who gives a shit? Learning to repair things? You'll throw it away once the warranty is up anyhow. &c. &c.


----------



## Gamercat (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> I talk to myself like a normal person.
> 
> I was very socially isolated from a young age and I'm probably more social online and off now than ever before. If I ever want to socialize I can start a stream and talk to 2000 people. I don't know how it's possible for me to feel alone.


this is the most depressing thing I've read in a while


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 30, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm not educated


IMAGINE MY SHOCK



You are the dumbest person on the site and coincidentally black...


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 30, 2022)

Russian women will fuck dogs for cheap


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> IMAGINE MY SHOCK
> View attachment 3127460
> 
> You are the dumbest person on the site


Yes


GeorgeFloyd said:


> and coincidentally black...


Lol no.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Russian women will fuck dogs for cheap


t.cat


----------



## Null (Mar 31, 2022)

Lol @ posts trying to throw pity.

I'll reiterate something I've said on live: you don't know me. You know literally nothing about me except what I tell you, and since Vordrak became a thing I don't say anything that can be jeopardized. I don't even talk about some multiplayer games I like because I don't want people looking for me.

Assume whatever you want. I could not care less.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Mar 31, 2022)

If your only hobby is the computer OP it's time to get off the computer. 

If that's a bit daunting. Use a social app or look online for events in your area. It doesn't need to start with dating, in fact it really shouldn't start with dating because; speaking as the gay freind and therefore the supreme oracle and confidant for all women internationally (official TM) not having a circle of freinds is something they notice, and people you play games with online don't count. It won't put them off entirely if they're into you, but it sounds like the OP was written by someone who is a little bit more introverted and more of a wallflower.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Mar 31, 2022)

He could hang out at a buffet... heard he likes "em beefy. Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 31, 2022)

Spiritually Sodomized said:


> If your only hobby is the computer OP it's time to get off the computer.
> 
> If that's a bit daunting. Use a social app or look online for events in your area. It doesn't need to start with dating, in fact it really shouldn't start with dating because; speaking as the gay freind and therefore the supreme oracle and confidant for all women internationally (official TM) not having a circle of freinds is something they notice, and people you play games with online don't count. It won't put them off entirely if they're into you, but it sounds like the OP was written by someone who is a little bit more introverted and more of a wallflower.


Kinda forgot for a second I'M the OP.

I'll try not to PL too much, but I want to at least respond. 
First, you're correct that I'm both of these things.

Second, my hobbies really are mostly working out, playing vidya and reading. The last 2 are introverted hobbies, working out is also because of where I live. There is no gym here. In fact, and thats my main problem, there is NOTHING here. Events? Hah! 

Germany in general is super fucking boring, this place is probably in the top 10 of boring. Germans also are pretty closed up socially. I remember talking to a greek friend of mine and he basically said "just talk to them and compliment them bro". Yeah, if I want to be the town weirdo, I could do that. We don't do that here. Maybe in our cities and/or if you're brown, but not here and not me.

Here is what happens with women in my town: They are done with school, leave to "live life", get knocked up, and come back with husband and kids to live the safest life anyone has ever lived. This place is super boring. The last time someone got robbed my first reaction was " fucking finally, something happened".

I'm absolutely able and even very good at holding proper conversations (even if I don't know what I'm talking about), but I do hate small talk with a passion. I also am admittedly kind of a misanthrope, mostly because of my upbringing. This all makes this very difficult. My usual approach to conversation is: Could we both be doing more useful stuff with our time right now? If I feel the answer is yes, I feel like I'm wasting the time of the other person, and I don't like that.

There are other issues, mostly because of past failures on my part, but all in all, right now, I'm just a pretty average normal dude and its mostly my location that fucks me over.

But leaving isn't the option right now. I have responsibilities.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Mar 31, 2022)

Anybody can find someone if they simply lowered their standards.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Mar 31, 2022)

>imagine creating this thread
>imagine caring about the uberjanny of the website
>imagine trying to cozy up to someone who likes to fly off the handle (regardless of how he tries to portray himself, his previous Internet trail will never be wiped off)
>imagine being nosy about someone else's life
>imagine imagining.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 31, 2022)

I dont know much about Null but check out the fine girl that Kim Dotcom is having a family with and the creator of Minecraft had one for a while too.

Null isn't in the big boy leagues, sure. But women that focus on and are into and/or successful/independent men who carve their own way through stuff don't really care. In many cases they can be a bit of a gold digger, in other cases they can be a bit weird and twisted themselves.  But overall the biggest danger is getting someone who is essentially a honeypot or who is a crackpot.  The problem is not not getting someone.

See Assange that probably landed himself one of each. That got him nearly destroyed, but now he has someone that´s sticking with him, having his children and supporting him despite all he´s going through.  And Assange has nothing left, no money for sure and he by all accounts has a bit of an odd personality off camera.


All you need is some kind of monetary stability and sometimes you don't even need that. But one thing you need more than all of this is balls, you can be somewhat maladjusted and a nerd, but being a cucked faggot who has barely left his home is a big nono.  Clearly Null has the means and the balls to travel the world, fuck with his enemies and follow his dreams, at least to an extent, even though he as an explosive temper and keeps fucking up from time to time.


An acquiantance/friend of mine that I met in University had a boyfriend who is at least on the surface a bit like Null tries to portray himself here. Withdrawn, cryptic.  He was paying for the apartment she was staying in, he worked around the world with various projects of his online, he was from what I could gather not employed by anyone in particular. I never saw him. Its an alternative at least. She was a bit of a femme fatale, a bit maintaince sure, but seemed quite loving of him and never said more about him than she needed to, I probably pried too much since I was interested in the setup - and her.

Ive also had the pleasure to interview a person accused of domestic terrorism on the radical left who while being a bit of a nerd he was fit and socially easy to interact with. I found talking to him an absolute blast and Im sure that a lot of women would too.  So its not about having time for people necessarily and its not about being a "good guy" or "adjusted" in normal society.


I've probably failed more in life than Null, but in times when I felt good and felt like I was on the right path, finding someone to socialize with wasn´t a problem, inviting them to my life though is. And I think Null is making too much light of his complicated life and especially history (- mine which is much less complicated than his is still ha hassle) . I think the biggest problem is not finding someone, nor finding someone who likes his personality or what he does. But finding someone who can live with all the ups and downs of it.


The Journalist who exposed CIAs drugtrade in his article had his wife leave him because despite being someone who supposedly liked to stick it to the man, when it actually came to playing ball it was too much. He supposedly killed himself later.

KimDotcom had his house raided by SWAT in armored vehicles and two helicopters.  I mean he has a lot of money but finding someone that won't ditch you then and take half of it and the kids is the tough part. Maybe they have a prenup.  Who knows.

McAfees girlfriend stuck with him to the end, despite his issues and his weird feitshes and what not. Who knows what their relationship really was though. But she seemed to share in his lust for adventure and his kind of independent attitude.  They seemed to be able to share a quiet moment just as well as crazy drive through the jungle escaping authorities.


@OP. I think youre not like Null, at least the way you present yourself. One statement in particular makes me think that youre too introverted and/or too autistic.
The way you said that when you are with someone and talking with them you just think about how you both could be doing something more fun/interesting.

Null has a deep fascination with people and what makes them tick and how they work. When you're looking for someone who will complete you and who you will form a family with you better be interested in them. Being there, then with them talking to them is more interesting than doing something. Maybe for you, if mutual interest is the most important thing then you probably couldn't easily find someone in Nulls position, and for you the easiest way is to find someone through work or a mutual project.

But yeah, that doesn't really seem like Null necessarily.


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 31, 2022)

Vince McMahon said:


> >imagine creating this thread
> >imagine caring about the uberjanny of the website
> >imagine trying to cozy up to someone who likes to fly off the handle (regardless of how he tries to portray himself, his previous Internet trail will never be wiped off)
> >imagine being nosy about someone else's life
> >imagine imagining.


same tbh



TheTrumanShow said:


> @OP. I think youre not like Null, at least the way you present yourself. One statement in particular makes me think that youre too introverted and/or too autistic.
> The way you said that when you are with someone and talking with them you just think about how you both could be doing something more fun/interesting.


In no way did I want to imply I'm similiar to null, I'm definitely not. The only similarity I saw was that we both have simply very little opportunity to even find women to be interested in. And from what he wrote here, I was apparently wrong on that count.

No autism though. I think.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 31, 2022)

For op: I've been out of the dating game for a fairly long time (not counting a short period in the early 00s that I'd really rather forget. Talk about crash and burn) but my experience was fairly consistent: the best relationships come out of shared interests. Explicitly _dating_, as in going out and finding people with the intended goal of starting a relationship, is way less reliable than just being with people who you share interests and passions with, because those people tend to _want_ to spend time with you, even if tangentially, which means that some of them will be open to spending time with you outside of the shared interest as well. Shared interest could be as simple as being in the park at the same time as someone, or travelling on the same bus, or more involved things like hobbies, recreational activities, you name it. As long as there's a thing in common that you can potentially bond with someone over, it's a shared interest.

Don't expect anything more than friendship and passions in common, and you'll go a long way.

Saying all that:


McSchlomo said:


> reading


Try and find a book club. You've got a 50/50 chance of it being filled with crazy cat ladies, but that's better odds than doing nothing at all. Worst that happens is you decide you don't likle book clubs, but at least you put in the effort to try something new.


----------



## Hey Beter (Mar 31, 2022)

Null is the guy who said he's afraid to see Black people, right?


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 31, 2022)

Also, guys, I didn't intend to make this a dating advice for faggot OP thread. Not that I'm not grateful for the attempts.

But when you think of something (like a book club, a park with actual people in it), think: Does he have x anywhere remotely close? And then answer that question always with "no".

Fact of the matter is that I'm also not desperate, I don't want kids, so I don't feel the biological clock ticking. I wouldn't even know what to do with a partner, I don't even feel like I had time for her. I do feel my social life is brutally lacking and that is probably going to put me in a very early grave, but I've pretty much reached the stage of acceptance on that front. But sometimes, I'll admit, the mind wanders, and this leads me to create threads like this.

But now lets stop talking about OP because he is going to get banned for Powerleveling otherwise. I got nulls thoughts on the matter, although unsatisfyingly little, and that was my main goal.


----------



## 3322 (Mar 31, 2022)

Stop projecting so much and smash some box. It seems you spend too much time thinking about other men on the internet and are already in danger of becoming a homosexual.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 31, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> tsame tbh
> 
> 
> In no way did I want to imply I'm similiar to null, I'm definitely not. The only similarity I saw was that we both have simply very little opportunity to even find women to be interested in. And from what he wrote here, I was apparently wrong on that count.
> ...




I don't really know what autism means anymore, if we are talking super serious here. Obviously there are diagnosed autists.  From what I know about psychological diagnosis they are compositions of various a-normal (constantly changing definition by the way) behavioural patterns.

So when I say autistic I mean it more in the way that you're abnormal in that particular way. Your other behaviours may not qualify you for a diagnosis.  Like I have an obsession with truth, I dislike small talk too and I can sometimes be completely engrossed in a project. But other traits like social awkwardness, inability to adapt to change and lack of empathy or ability to identify with and take interest in someone elses emotional state don't fit on me at all.

Now sociopaths are able to kind of fake a response and manipulate others depending on the reads they have learned to pick up on. As they lack many of those themselves its a long process and requires a level of socialization, otherwise they more easily develop into psychopaths or just total social outcasts. But you seem, by that statement alone just disinterested in it, which is more "autistic".

What ever you'd label it, your disinterest has probably weakened your ability as well. So picking up on signals when they are indirect and muted might be harder for you, and so developing a relationship in a more socially fluid situation might not be easy for you.  And your disinterest probably means that you should look for someone where you share some passion for a hobby or from shared work interests.



I disagree with the person that posted between this and your post though; that this is the normal or suggested path to find love and build a family. I think it can be a good thing, either if youre a very driven person in a specific field or for a normal life of stability.

But Im personally more interested in someone that completes me than someone that is like me. Maybe its just a preference.  Personality compatibility would be much more important than interest compatibility in my opinion.  And even when we talk about compatibility there´s that ancient wisdom of Yin and Yang, Its what we lack that we should look for. Hell, just look at our biological construct and the psychological differences that are often the result of the biologically different starting positions. Let alone copulation.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2022)

Notax said:


> My political takes don't matter. In my experience, women find risque humor more attractive than being a line towing faggot who's afraid of offending immigrants or gays. If you don't believe me that's fine, I'm not going to argue. Maybe it's just women in this area of the world.


This is very true, my girlfriend (and myself to some extent) is very left leaning, and absolutely loves it when I, a straight man, says "faggot".


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 2, 2022)

I want to preface this by saying I am not saying this is @Null 's motivation or even a factor in his decision to move to China. That said this thread reminds me of @Hangly who is married to a Chinese national, living in China, working in web development now, and a former admin/owner of a smaller/similar forum that has since shuttered. While the CCP may not particularly care for this kind of business officially, they are above all-else a practical people. If there were any party issues it's unlikely he'd even be able to get a visa in the first place. He'll have the exotic aspect working to his favor that will draw interested women in like moths to a lamp. Depending on where exactly he goes he may be the only white person in hundreds of miles. Assuming he doesn't go full weeb in Tokyo over there dating should be fairly straightforward.

More general advice: making changes like that or being willing to take risks makes you an interesting person in addition to allowing for a bit of a fresh start. In my experience women are less interested in exactly what someone's motivations/drive is, they just care deeply about it existing in the first place. If you're having difficulty, re-allocate any effort you'd put into finding someone into some kind of mixed-gender hobby/self improvement. You're still not looking for dates, but be approachable. Desperation is a powerful repellent.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 2, 2022)

Chloroform is effective in my experience.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 2, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> In fact if anything the problem with supposedly liberal women isn't that they won't like you, that part isn't a huge challenge, it's that in reality they're like ShoeOnHead; doormats who, the second a man they kind of like gives them attention, abandon all sense of individuality. The liberal shtick is just compensation for how they really feel.


My impression is that women in general are like that. And women who have strong opinions/sense of identity tend to be masculine personalities in general.


----------



## Sarvon (Apr 2, 2022)

Null said:


> People can think whatever they want about me, but I'm pretty well-adjusted socially. I come across educated and worldly. I know a lot about history and international politics. I can say something honest and flattering about any culture or country. If people ask what my job is, I say I work online as a web developer (not a lie). If they ask why I live in their country, I say it's because I can live anywhere I want and I have friends locally (also not a lie).
> 
> I realized a few years ago that trying to hook up online, especially in my position of power, is a bad look and opens the door to serious problems, so I stopped. If someone emails me asking to hook up I usually just reply with a clip of Nick Fuentes saying "no e-girls, never". A lot of people interpret this as asexuality but I don't care.
> 
> ...


What you put your dick in isn't really anyone's business. Good on ya for not being a "I fucked this bitch" type of person.


----------



## Vida (Apr 3, 2022)

Null's dream girl




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 3, 2022)

I think Null probably either has a girlfriend already, or some options available and is sometimes dating. But he's never going to make information about his sex life public whether he does or not because that would be like asking to get that person doxed. 

I guess it's funny to people to imply Null is an incel, but getting into a relationship isn't really that difficult if you're not a literal fedora-owning autist/sperg. He's not someone without achievements in life even if controversial. Also this may shock some people, but a lot of women would philosophically, morally align with Null. Thousands of women use KF, 4chan, and participate in other controversial communities online. Women are not a globohomo hive mind.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 3, 2022)

I am just happy null says he's content.  

Theoretically speaking for any bastard running controversial websites, anyone can do it like 8chan's founder, who got with a woman because his disabilities are her fetish.  So, someone, somehow, could find someone.


----------



## b0x (Apr 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Lol @ posts trying to throw pity.
> 
> I'll reiterate something I've said on live: you don't know me. You know literally nothing about me except what I tell you, and since Vordrak became a thing I don't say anything that can be jeopardized. I don't even talk about some multiplayer games I like because I don't want people looking for me.
> 
> Assume whatever you want. I could not care less.



The problem is, any english speaking girl who is terminally online knows who you are.  Therefore they've already applied some level of prestige to you.  Whether you wanted it or not.   It would make it very difficult to find girls.  You'd have to approach girls that were worldly and learned, to make things interesting.  But at the same time unaware of who you are, so there would be no preconceptions.  If that were me, I'd find it nearly impossible difficult, especially if you were in a non-english speaking country.  I don't envy you. I wonder how you even cope with things considering all the tasks you have to keep up with.


----------



## Skitzels (Apr 3, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> Pretty sure he wanted Null to say something nice about the UK.
> 
> A request Null will fail.


I got an even bigger challenge:

CANADA!


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 3, 2022)

Skitzels said:


> I got an even bigger challenge:
> 
> CANADA!


Their truckers are pretty cool


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Apr 3, 2022)

Without sucking up, Nulls smart, driven and far from ugly. Plus he communicates well and has a sense of humour/ quick wit. He could get any Chantel he wants! 

Seriously though, speaking as la female, I don't think the issue would be finding some chick whose willing vs finding a chick who's hard headed enough to deal with the internet bullshit that comes with the farms and has the backbone to argue with the lad when he goes off on a sperg. He'd get bored of a woman that couldn't put her foot down and also play the adversary from time to time.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Apr 3, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> It sounds like you're saying your Internet persona differs from your real life persona.


Isn't it like this for everybody? I mean, when you're interacting with people in real world you have many more form of expression at your disposal: body language, voice intonation, facial expression. So of course you'll express yourself differently than in text-only communication.
And even Null is different on his streams - where he's an entertainer - and here where he is, for the lack of a better word, a figure of authority.


----------



## Cabelaz (Apr 3, 2022)

This is quite possibly the most autistic thread on the site. 
Good job lads.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 3, 2022)

I am sure Nool has his reasons for moving to China (as retarded as they might be), but dating, or even marrying a Chinese national, if that's somewhere on his plans, would be a recipe for disaster. I kinda trust Winston's thoughts on the matter, seeing how he has lived in China for 14 years and has seen a lot of shit.











His youtoober buddy, laowhy86, is a different story.




As for what's next for him, eh... he's already pushing 30, by the time he's 30+ almost all physical requirements go out the window, you secretly pray that she's nice to look at with her clothes off. Not a fuckhead would be nice, someone who enjoys Nool's company and comes from a good family, because you don't think about that when you're younger.

If she's 30+ she'll have momitis so, hopefully she likes kids and is fit enough to raise kids, at which point she'll chase him down to pump her full of kids. And if all this happens to him, it won't feel like settling, or betraying his ideals. The only one who would judge him for that would be his 20-something self, by then this forum will be on its last legs.

And that, frens, is how the Nool saga will end. Hopefully marrying some decent chick, moving to bumfuck Wyoming as a goat farmer, with a little Connor Moon on the way.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Apr 3, 2022)

>everyone thinking Null wants a woman

Reiketa’s Black friend was right about Null’s feminine eyes. Null’s 100% Pure True and Honest Sweet Heart is none other than Ethan Ralph. Null desires nothing else than to glaze Ethan Ralph’s fat rolls in his man mayonnaise. Why is Null moving to China? A country that eats more Pork per capita of any country beyond the US? Why was he living amongst the Swine folk of Ukraine?

Null’s ten year plan is going swimmingly. He will soon pork the pig.


----------



## frap (Apr 3, 2022)

Null said:


> My political takes don't matter. In my experience, women find risque humor more attractive than being a line towing faggot who's afraid of offending immigrants or gays. If you don't believe me that's fine, I'm not going to argue. Maybe it's just women in this area of the world.


Can confirm (and I'm not in that area of the world). Your sense of humour reminds me of the guys I went to school with (who were all British—sorry).

I don't even think your political takes are especially extreme. Maybe that says more about me than your political takes though.



Null said:


> easy
> 
> NICE FLAG
> 
> also I like their cinema. Watched a recent movie about the Queen. Pretty good.


The flag is fucking awful.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 3, 2022)

Null said:


> I'm racist by modern standards but for the most part I think humans are separate but equal and we should all have a space and government that serves us, which whites do not have. There is no avowedly white nation on Earth.


But no race has its own government. Bar a few countries like North Korea, the whole world welcomes immigrants.

It's just that everybody wants to move to Western Europe because it is rich, safe and clean and nobody wants to move to the middle of Africa because it is poor, violent and dirty. Even Botswana doesn't have the high paychecks and high standards of living you can find in the first world.


----------



## Null (Apr 3, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> But no race has its own government. Bar a few countries like North Korea, the whole world welcomes immigrants.
> 
> It's just that everybody wants to move to Western Europe because it is rich, safe and .
> clean and nobody wants to move to the middle of Africa because it is poor, violent and dirty. Even Botswana doesn't have the high paychecks and high standards of living you can find in the first world.


This is an exhausting argument.

China is for the Chinese.
Japan is for the Japanese.
Liberia explicitly prohibits whites from citizenship in it's constitution.
Zimbabwe had civil war to remove its whites 
Israel offers free citizenship for all Jews.

Race, language, and often faith are inviolable parts of National Identity.

One country. I want one country to be left alone that is a country for me, where I am not ruled over by people who don't look like me, don't think like me, don't respect me, and who probably fucking hate me.

In 1940 America was that. It no longer is and never will be again.

Why do you think white countries are so prosperous? Actually, don't answer that, i don't want to hear your cope about colonialism or whatever.

This discussion never goes anywhere, don't waste my time. Fuck niggers and fuck Jews.


----------



## Photo of an orange (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> This is an exhausting argument.
> 
> China is for the Chinese.
> Japan is for the Japanese.
> ...



Move to Hungary?

Anyway: _many_ people that wanted "one country to be left alone that is a country for me, where I am not ruled over by people who don't look like me, don't think like me, don't respect me, and who probably fucking hate me" for _themselves_ got colonized or hegemonized by people who "look like you, think like you, and respect you, and fucking like you"?

"We" didn't leave them alone in their countries for centuries, and now it's history's greatest crime or something that they won't leave "us" alone for the past few decades? Eh, no...world history and its consequences are longer than a couple generations.

It's been a globalized world for over 500 years now. People like you (and me) have come out on top, in terms of living standards and not-getting-killed standards. We are not the victims (and nor are we the villains).

Sorry if you think that's all a "cope about colonialism", but you are just a _time-shifted_ "anti-colonialist" and yet somehow you think everyone else on planet Earth is wrong.

The discussion _can_ go somewhere, but not if people think that [some arbitrary year in the 20th century] until 2022 within their own experience is the only history that matters.

[Edit: this thread, as a whole, is idiotic].


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> This is an exhausting argument.
> 
> China is for the Chinese.
> Japan is for the Japanese.
> ...


Nigga there are black and white people living in Isreal.


----------



## Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. (Apr 4, 2022)

Tfw no null GF


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> This is an exhausting argument.
> 
> China is for the Chinese.
> Japan is for the Japanese.
> ...



Chinese and Japanese are broad ethnicities, not races. Both fall under the label Asian and both countries welcome immigrants in small numbers.

Zimbabwe and Liberia are terrible examples of ethnostates-- both are full of corruption, violence and ethnic squabbling even though most citizens fall under the label "black".

Jew isn't a race in the traditional sense and people with no semitic blood at all are welcome to Israel if they convert.



Null said:


> Race, language, and often faith are inviolable parts of National Identity.
> 
> One country. I want one country to be left alone that is a country for me, where I am not ruled over by people who don't look like me, don't think like me, don't respect me, and who probably fucking hate me.
> 
> In 1940 America was that. It no longer is and never will be again.


Most Western countries are still ruled by Caucasians. It is true, however, that the ruling class is culturally detached from the common man and they seem to put the wellbeing of immigrants before that of natives these days.


----------



## Neil (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> I'm racist by modern standards but for the most part I think humans are separate but equal and we should all have a space and government that serves us, which whites do not have. There is no avowedly white nation on Earth.





Null said:


> One country. I want one country to be left alone that is a country for me, where I am not ruled over by people who don't look like me, don't think like me, don't respect me, and who probably fucking hate me.
> 
> In 1940 America was that. It no longer is and never will be again.
> 
> Why do you think white countries are so prosperous? Actually, don't answer that, i don't want to hear your cope about colonialism or whatever.


How many black people a day do you see in Serbia? Shouldn't that be your white paradise?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 4, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Chinese and Japanese are broad ethnicities, not races. Both fall under the label Asian and both countries welcome immigrants in small numbers.
> 
> Zimbabwe and Liberia are terrible examples of ethnostates-- both are full of corruption, violence and ethnic squabbling even though most citizens fall under the label "black".
> 
> ...


you wont convince him, Null needs to just get off of /pol/ and start reading books.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 4, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Chinese and Japanese are broad ethnicities, not races.


Ethnicities ARE races. [And nations are not countries, they're people.] There's been a lot of mixing but there is an English race, a French race, a German race, etc. Even in America you can find obvious examples of English and German types.


💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Jew isn't a race in the traditional sense and people with no semitic blood at all are welcome to Israel if they convert.


That's not true, they hate the nigger jews and there's definitely rivalry and ethnic differences between jews of different lines of descent. Also they're not jews, the real jews converted to Christianity and mixed with local populations and were White. The ugly jews today are a result of too much incest due to demon worship. You can get all these facts online, there's no reason to continue with misconceptions.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 4, 2022)

Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> Ethnicities ARE races. [And nations are not countries, they're people.] There's been a lot of mixing but there is an English race, a French race, a German race, etc. Even in America you can find obvious examples of English and German types.


Yet English and German Americans largely share the same culture and take pride in having kicked the ass of the English Army during the revolutionary war and the German army during WWII despite being the descendants of people from those countries. I would just label them Caucasian American at this point.



Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> That's not true, they hate the nigger jews and there's definitely rivalry and ethnic differences between jews of different lines of descent.


There's also squabbles between Jews who share similar ancestry but different beliefs. That doesn't change the fact that anyone who converts to Orthodox Judaism can get in.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> This is an exhausting argument.
> 
> China is for the Chinese.
> Japan is for the Japanese.
> ...


didn't weev say the exact same thing


----------



## Null (Apr 4, 2022)

Neil said:


> How many black people a day do you see in Serbia? Shouldn't that be your white paradise?


Serbia and Ukraine are Slavic and I am not. They are great places though. A bit hot.



💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Zimbabwe and Liberia are terrible examples of ethnostates-- both are full of corruption, violence and ethnic squabbling even though most citizens fall under the label "black".


GEE, I WONDER WHY.


----------



## Null (Apr 4, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Nigga there are black and white people living in Isreal.


Are you talking about the Ethiopian Beta Israelis? Ask them how well they're being treated. No idea why the other retard thinks that it's being Jewish alone that gets you into Israel considering that there's like two Jewish converts we have threads on who were both denied Law of Return.

I'm so sick of talking about this but it's all stupid motherfuckers can focus on.

Explain why you want your representative democracy to represent you!!! Explain it!!!!
no!


----------



## Providence (Apr 4, 2022)

He'll do fine. He's wry, witty, earnest and silly. He's also got mischievous eyes. 

I'd snatch him up if i weren't already spoken for.  <3

I would like to see him get off the fizzy drinks. That shit is terribly addictive and adds way too many empty calories. 
Drop the soda, Josh! Discard the sweet Jew!


----------



## Null (Apr 4, 2022)

Photo of an orange said:


> "We" didn't leave them alone in their countries for centuries, and now it's history's greatest crime or something that they won't leave "us" alone for the past few decades? Eh, no...world history and its consequences are longer than a couple generations.


Yes, retard. Maybe the British should take boats over to Norway and rape all the women there. Maybe Japan should nuke us. Maybe Israel should send Germans to concentration camps. Oh wait that's retarded.

This fucking white guilt and need to move fucking West Africa into France, India into the UK, and every fucking cunt into the US is retarded.

Every time you stupid faggots @ me saying "start loving the heckin niggerinos and mexicanos!" it's always the most gutwrenching shit. Look at you grovel for history you weren't even alive for. Pathetic


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 4, 2022)

Photo of an orange said:


> [Edit: this thread, as a whole, is idiotic].


Don't get mad at me because you niggers somehow made this into muh raycism and muh country, I don't care. I just wanted to know how null intended to get his dick wet and spread his seed to keep up with ralph.


----------



## boongus (Apr 4, 2022)

Null needs to go on a love quest.


----------



## James Edwin (Apr 4, 2022)

I'll be your partner Null. Just give me your CC, SSN, DL, Birth Certificate, 1 litre of blood, a urine sample, and we'll be good.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> Are you talking about the Ethiopian Beta Israelis? Ask them how well they're being treated. No idea why the other retard thinks that it's being Jewish alone that gets you into Israel considering that there's like two Jewish converts we have threads on who were both denied Law of Return.


Most likely because they didn't convert to the right kind of Judaism and go through the proper process. You need a rabbi to give you a certificate and that can take more than half a decade, it's not like Christianity or Islam where you can just decide to convert and that's the end of that. Becoming an official Jew takes real commitment.









						So you want to convert to Judaism? It's not that easy
					

From JTA's special series on conversion: Becoming a Jew isn't easy; here is a breakdown of the options in the United States.




					www.haaretz.com
				






Null said:


> I'm so sick of talking about this but it's all stupid motherfuckers can focus on.
> 
> Explain why you want your representative democracy to represent you!!! Explain it!!!!
> no!


The thing is, if all we're talking about is race, there's a ton of white gentiles involved in Western politics. They just care more about their wallets than their culture.


----------



## Null (Apr 4, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Most likely because they didn't convert to the right kind of Judaism and go through the proper process. You need a rabbi to give you a certificate and that can take more than half a decade, it's not like Christianity or Islam where you can just decide to convert and that's the end of that. Becoming an official Jew takes real commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's really cool thanks for dragging me into a discussion about liberal democracy in the year 2022

i don't care. stop tagging me.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 4, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Most Western countries are still ruled by Caucasians. It is true, however, that the ruling class is culturally detached from the common man and they seem to put the wellbeing of immigrants before that of natives these days.


(((Caucasians)))


----------



## thyme (Apr 4, 2022)

Even if Null was dating someone do you really think he would tell us about it? I know this is the retard forum and all but still, that sounds pretty retarded


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 4, 2022)

Thread about dating, devolves into random completely unrelated politisperging. Not sure you all are fit to talk about sex.


----------



## nosferatu (Apr 4, 2022)

Dude. Women swoon over Null on this site all the time. I’m sure real life isn’t as extreme but that’s probably a good thing. I feel like I see this thread started once a month or something. Is it that guys really don’t see his appeal or are you trying to troll him?



Spoiler: Sucking Null’s Dick A Little Bit



Women dig Null despite his “situation” (being an Internet villain to troons, I guess) because he isn’t a cunt without reason. He doesn’t talk down to people if they aren’t as knowledgeable about things (unless they are acting like they know everything and are wrong). I’m not computer wiz, and I’ve learned shit from him without feeling like a retard. He also says what he thinks and isn’t afraid of being told he is wrong. When he is wrong about something he can make fun of himself about it without being a little bitch. He built something on his own at a young age and has kept it alive out of love for it and pure fucking spite. And I know most people our age 25-30 claim to be woke warriors, but there are still normal people out here. We just aren’t as loud because we don’t enjoy attention. His political views, while we don’t all 100% agree with, come from his experience and research into the topic. He isn’t stupid. Okay. I just reread that and realized the dick sucking was a bit too good. So, let me add…I do think it’s hard for him to trust people and that would probably cause the most issues. I can’t blame him though. Bitches are crazy.



Null is a catch. I’m not sure what your issue is with finding a girl, if you are being sincere with this post. Maybe just chill a little. If you look like Greer maybe buy a good rope.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 4, 2022)

This is probably the worst thread on Kiwifarms. That being said, please don't get married, Null. You'll get Yoko Ono'd into shutting it all down. I can feel it in me bones.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 4, 2022)

A little rohypnol works wonders.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 4, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> This is probably the worst thread on Kiwifarms. That being said, please don't get married, Null. You'll get Yoko Ono'd into shutting it all down. I can feel it in me bones.


I sure hope he doesn't end up pussy whipped like Bill Burr.






He joked about John Lennon, but look at where he is now. Glass houses, and all that jazz.

Ferris Bueller said it best:





Replace Cameron with Nool and you get the idea.


----------



## James Edwin (Apr 4, 2022)

Let me tell you a secret about Mr. Nullmoon:  he's a whole lot cuter than you realize.  He admits his website is purely a hobby, and he admits his views are likely to change once he finds and falls in love with a beautiful trans-woman.

I heard him say the following:  "I believe trans-women should be nurtured and cherished - like plants."  I absolutely howled with laughter.  Mr. Nullmoon is putting on an act, and his minions don't realize it.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Apr 4, 2022)

Null is around 30 right? A lot of men settle down at around the ages 35-45.

And yeah I know autism rises with age after a certain point etc, but I don't think that kind of shit will be as much a problem in ten or fifteen years.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 4, 2022)

Null is very likely to make a poor choice in female selection. His ideas of what is means to be a good woman that is ideal for him is obviously connected to what he thinks a man is and how one is supposed to act.

I think over saturation with unreality and the internet has very likely stunted his social abilities and more than that given him odd ideas about women that are generally misguided. And odd ideas about what a man is.

If he spent a fraction of the time learning about women from proper sources that he spends learning how to defend the freedoms of the internet he will likely realign his expectations and be more sophisticated in making a good choice and living up to what he needs to be in order to be a good partner.

More than likely his current expectations are unrealistic or flat our wrong, and more so his expectation of how he is to act in a relationship is likely fundamentally flawed.

Just as Null would tell anyone who wants to be a science major you are going to have to go to to school, the same can be said for those seeking a good relationship.  For those who think men have an innate ability to foster a good relationship I say this kind of delusion is common in the presence of a penis and testosterone.

Anyone can have a relationship, but after 12-24 months when the honeymoon is over you are left with what is really there - and often, and in most cases, it is nothing.  But the point is you'd be unlikely to make a poor choice in the beginning if you knew what you should be looking for, and how you should act.

Null also has an innate distrust of people so it is very unlikely he will accept advice or actually take to genuine studies in the subject.

I give Null less than a 10% chance he will be in a good relationship longterm unless he decides to change - and he has very little time left. Once you hit 40 your ideas become solidified and you become somewhat inflexible. 

It would be lovely to help a good guy like Null out - but he won't accept help and he will not trust others. 

Being a good guy is not enough. And loving someone is not enough. Love is not the glue that makes the wood board strong, it is manners, the little things and knowing how to act. Love is merely the varnish - the gloss sells you but that's not what will make a relationship last. Deep love is a consequence of a good relationship, not the other way round.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 4, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Thread about dating, devolves into random completely unrelated politisperging. Not sure you all are fit to talk about sex.


I feel like that's inevitable in this forum. Like I would 100% go into every topic here expecting that to happen. _Especially _a thread about dating and sex. You think a forum of virgin autists won't instantly turn that into shitting on women/feminism or something?



Menotaur said:


> If he spent a fraction of the time learning about women from proper sources that he spends learning how to defend the freedoms of the internet he will likely realign his expectations and be more sophisticated in making a good choice and living up to what he needs to be in order to be a good partner.


Oh yea and what "proper sources" would those be lmao? Any remotely mainstream "source" will tell you to basically be a beta faggot drink the soy and eat the bugs that's the way to get a pussy wet.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 4, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> I feel like that's inevitable in this forum. Like I would 100% go into every topic here expecting that to happen. _Especially _a thread about dating and sex. You think a forum of virgin autists won't instantly turn that into shitting on women/feminism or something?
> 
> 
> Oh yea and what "proper sources" would those be lmao? Any remotely mainstream "source" will tell you to basically be a beta faggot drink the soy and eat the bugs that's the way to get a pussy wet.


"Mainstream source"?

Well, you've said a lot by saying very little.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 4, 2022)

Menotaur said:


> "Mainstream source"?
> 
> Well, you've said a lot by saying very little.


Still waiting. Give us those pussy-slaying sources of yours, bucko.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Apr 4, 2022)

Null said:


> There is no avowedly white nation on Earth.


This conversation has really activated my almonds. Especially this point.

Whenever something is 100% the case for a race/subspecies with absolutely no exceptions, that is usually an indicator of biological determinism. It's difficult to chalk this up to only Small Hat demoralization because there are existing minor exemptions to the globohomo agreed-upon financial system like Iran and the DPRK.

I suspect the issue is the white race/subspecies as a whole is empathetic to a fault. This explains the love of animals, diversity, immigrants, and The Gays and how they became widely accepted norms among whites.


Null said:


> In 1940 America was that. It no longer is and never will be again.


The global exposure of an overly empathic race after WWII is probably the catalyst that will make the whites go the way of the Neanderthal, but it was probably always a reaction waiting to happen due to the natural white disposition. 

It's difficult to tell what Neanderthals were actually like since they only live on in the genetic code of their mutt offspring, but we now have another potential explanation for their disappearance that doesn't necessitate conquest. Neandertal DNA is only in the various white/European/slavic races/subspecies - perhaps once the empathy of a race reaches critical mass, it disperses among the other races/subspecies through an age of interbreeding. 

I get that there are still millions of whites left in the world but we're only on the front-end of this process. It's only been happening for 80 years, which is nothing on an evolutionary timeframe. I don't see this process ending now that it's begun. It's also difficult for me to assess whether this is good or bad. On one hand, this is a potential benefit to the mutts and will help the other races along on their evolutionary progress towards greater cooperation and intelligence (these are objectively OP traits in the animal kingdom, so they absolutely are being selected for on evolutionary timescales). On the other hand, there will eventually be no whites like there are currently no Neanderthals.


----------



## Burned CDs (Apr 4, 2022)

Just get you a slav. Some are ok. Just keep them from going around american women and getting stupid ideas. Maybe convert her to Islam.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 4, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> This conversation has really activated my almonds. Especially this point.
> 
> Whenever something is 100% the case for a race/subspecies with absolutely no exceptions, that is usually an indicator of biological determinism. It's difficult to chalk this up to only Small Hat demoralization because there are existing minor exemptions to the globohomo agreed-upon financial system like Iran and the DPRK.
> 
> I suspect the issue is the white race/subspecies as a whole is empathetic to a fault. This explains the love of animals, diversity, immigrants, and The Gays and how they became widely accepted norms among whites.



Nope it's subversion. As you pointed out this has only been happening for 80 years. What happened 80 years ago? And it isn't observed in white areas that were shielded from globohomo for the past 80 years. Russia, most notably.



BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> I get that there are still millions of whites left in the world but we're only on the front-end of this process. It's only been happening for 80 years, which is nothing on an evolutionary timeframe. I don't see this process ending now that it's begun. It's also difficult for me to assess whether this is good or bad. On one hand, this is a potential benefit to the mutts and will help the other races along on their evolutionary progress towards greater cooperation and intelligence (these are objectively OP traits in the animal kingdom, so they absolutely are being selected for on evolutionary timescales). On the other hand, there will eventually be no whites like there are currently no Neanderthals.



Nah. The thing you have to understand is that all this shit is done to keep native white populations pacified in (((Western))) nations. The more that those whites diminish as a share of the population, the less it will work. Whites can be spoonfed all kinds of bullshit while they remain a comfortable and safe majority population. As threat perception increases rejection of leftism will steadily increase along with it. We've already seen this start to play out with the rise in awareness of and hatred of globohomo, and it's barely the tip of the iceberg given that whites are still a majority even in the thoroughly "browning" United States.

It may be the case that whites may never be able to reclaim the degree of sovereignty they once had, but they won't go extinct. Not without some out-of-context shit like a bioweapon that actually can target and kill only whites somehow. The breaking point for the subversion would be far, far before that. I think it's possible that the current time period, the time of the tranny, might actually represent the peak level of possible subversion before the population can't be violated any further, and history will look back on trannydom as the farthest frontier that wokeshit was ever able to breach, as well as being its Waterloo/Stalingrad/etc.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 4, 2022)

I like Null when he demonstrates competency. Women find competency attractive. When he talks about technical topics and delivers it in a manner that he would say is "for retards" but is suspiciously caring. When he casually drops tips to people how to maintain privacy shows he can be kind. Null isn't as aggressive as Mister Metokur so his "Mad at the Internet" streams are pretty comfy. 

As an aside, I found Kiwi Farms through Jim. I've followed Jim since GamerGate and when Jim stopped streaming due to his Ligma, I naturally turned to the TMZ of Internet retards: Kiwi Farms. Null's "Mad at the Internet" streams fills the same niche as Jim's streams. Unlike Jim, however, Null isn't anonymous and this creates incredibly interesting scenarios in which he interacts with lolcows directly. As a result Null is more assertive than Metokur and I think many woman will find Null's assertive behavior attractive. 

Unfortunately, Null stops being attractive when he starts sperging about the white race. 

Personally, I believe ethnicity as a whole is an outdated concept now that everyone has dipped their hands into each other's cookie jars.  /pol/ memes like "56%" are the standard, not the exception. Not even today's forensic anthropologists utilize the old "racial determinations" of skull features anymore because everyone has mixed blood, and it ain't because a woke infestation (if you're reading this Null, stop rolling your eyes cause ((woke)) is not the excuse for everything). 

Null isn't finding a woman because he has these retarded standards for what kind of woman he's looking for as well as these odd restrictions of what constitutes a "white" person. Null has boxed himself into a self-made prison because he refuses to see past the semantics of race. 

Tbh, Null needs to either 

A) decide he will date a woman of any race that happens to meet his other standards or 

B) compromise himself with some dumb bitch who will probably dox him, fuck his dog, or cuck him from the "limited white" population he has deluded himself into believing exists. 

Null, Find a Jade like Jim. Find a Nora like Ralph. Find a Yvonne like that Linus Tech Tips nigga. Find a woman who shares your interests, even if they are not your race, because they will love you and tolerate you. A partner who tolerates you is the sexist trait a person can have.


----------



## El Goblina (Apr 4, 2022)

ITT: Sigma male is misunderstood by an ensemble cast of alphas, bravos, gammas, deltas, and omegas. (And, I would assume, some women as well.) 

Null spitting straight truth and it seems like no one gets it. Even if he *had a girlfriend*, why would he want you psychos to know about it?


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 4, 2022)

He already has a partner because he's married to Kiwi Farms.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Apr 4, 2022)

This thread is gay and I think null should try ladyboy once before he commit to someone.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 4, 2022)

dak said:


> ITT: Sigma male is misunderstood by an ensemble cast of alphas, bravos, gammas, deltas, and omegas. (And, I would assume, some women as well.)
> 
> Null spitting straight truth and it seems like no one gets it. Even if he *had a girlfriend*, why would he want you psychos to know about it?


If he already had a girlfriend or wife he needs to drop the facade of "merely thinking of wanting a family" and get to work on making Moonlets. A man who giggles as excitedly as Null did in that one MATI stream from sometime ago (when he stated he was shown bobs) does not have a woman actively providing bobs in his life.  

I think some people on this forum genuinely care about Josh by way of parasocial relationship faggotry so it's not really surprising these relationship inquiries exist.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Apr 4, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> I like Null when he demonstrates competency. Women find competency attractive. When he talks about technical topics and delivers it in a manner that he would say is "for retards" but is suspiciously caring. When he casually drops tips to people how to maintain privacy shows he can be kind. Null isn't as aggressive as Mister Metokur so his "Mad at the Internet" streams are pretty comfy.
> 
> As an aside, I found Kiwi Farms through Jim. I've followed Jim since GamerGate and when Jim stopped streaming due to his Ligma, I naturally turned to the TMZ of Internet retards: Kiwi Farms. Null's "Mad at the Internet" streams fills the same niche as Jim's streams. Unlike Jim, however, Null isn't anonymous and this creates incredibly interesting scenarios in which he interacts with lolcows directly. As a result Null is more assertive than Metokur and I think many woman will find Null's assertive behavior attractive.
> 
> ...


Mixed race kids get a harsh childhood and a bevy of identity issues while also being a hotspot for extremism to overcompensate for lack of identity. Elliot Rodger, the supreme gentlemen of incels was a hapa kid, mixed race kids also have problems with blood, bone marrow and organ donations and transplants since they're likely to reject either parents races and need a similarly mixed race person to donate themselves. To not acknowledge the biology, genetics and cultures at play is a bit naïve. Mixed race kids are also more prone to metal health issues like schizophrenia. The journal of racial and ethnic health disparity is an interesting read 








						Journal of Racial and Ethnic Health Disparities
					

Journal of Racial and Ethnic Health Disparities reports on the scholarly progress of work to understand, address, and ultimately eliminate health disparities ...




					www.springer.com


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 4, 2022)

CryptoHermit said:


> Mixed race kids get a harsh childhood and a bevy of identity issues while also being a hotspot for extremism to overcompensate for lack of identity. Elliot Rodger, the supreme gentlemen of incels was a hapa kid,




That explains why he looks so effeminate. So marrying an Asian woman leads to your child becoming literal-incel Elliot Rodger tier of genetics, truly a tragic fate.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 4, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Thread about dating, devolves into random completely unrelated politisperging. Not sure you all are fit to talk about sex.


But why do I struggle so much with the females?! What's so bad about being able to subtitle what I say with ""???


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Personally, I believe ethnicity as a whole is an outdated concept now that everyone has dipped their hands into each other's cookie jars.


Billions of chinks and pajeets and africans who have no interest in each other's cookie jars but as usual the White man has to accept it because "it's normal now" even though literally 9 out of 10 people I see in my [geographically large local area] are pure White.

Why do you want a man you've never met to create monkey babies? When Null wants a woman, he'll have her. That's how it works when you've got things going for you. He's not some retard who can't build things or see a project to completion. *Don't you know what a real man is like?!*


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 5, 2022)

I'd like to point out that 90% of people posting in this thread are retarded to the point of nearly, but not quite, making me MATI. If your reading comprehension is close to 0, never read my posts again. In fact, consider suicide.

I never talked about Nulls qualities and abilities, and if I did later in the thread, I acknowledged that he is "totally great u guise", because, quite frankly, I think he absolutely can easily talk and impress the pants off a woman. I agree with his own assessment of his qualities, and I did so before he posted that.

What I doubted from the get-go is his opportunities. If your life consists of taking care of Kiwifarms and drooling retards (thats you and me btw) on the Internet, having introverted hobbies like reading smart books and otherwise doing stuff on the computer, shitting, sleeping and buying groceries, you are just not gonna find a woman who you even WANT to impress. What I also said is that I recognise that specific problem from my point of view, although I don't possess any of his qualities.

That was all. 

Edit: Actually, that wasn't all, because I also talked about his "internet famous" status, which further complicates things.

Now, he has somewhat responded and I'll just assume I was wrong about the opportunities, although I'm not at all convinced.

Also, obviously, I was and am only working with what information I've been given in streams and posts I've read by Null. The possibility that he has 2 women on his dick 24/7 and just not telling us about that is definitely in my mind. I just don't think so.

And take all your jew and nigger politics out of here, while we're at it.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Apr 5, 2022)

This thread implies that if Null had a partner, we'd know about her. 

C'mon.


----------



## Null (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Unfortunately, Null stops being attractive when he starts sperging about the white race.


I never talk about race until people start fucking nagging me about why I don't want to live around black people.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> I like Null when he demonstrates competency. Women find competency attractive. When he talks about technical topics and delivers it in a manner that he would say is "for retards" but is suspiciously caring. When he casually drops tips to people how to maintain privacy shows he can be kind. Null isn't as aggressive as Mister Metokur so his "Mad at the Internet" streams are pretty comfy.
> 
> As an aside, I found Kiwi Farms through Jim. I've followed Jim since GamerGate and when Jim stopped streaming due to his Ligma, I naturally turned to the TMZ of Internet retards: Kiwi Farms. Null's "Mad at the Internet" streams fills the same niche as Jim's streams. Unlike Jim, however, Null isn't anonymous and this creates incredibly interesting scenarios in which he interacts with lolcows directly. As a result Null is more assertive than Metokur and I think many woman will find Null's assertive behavior attractive.
> 
> ...


>Coomer in username
>Race is an outdated concept 
>You shouldn't have standards for what you want in a partner
>White women are all trash who fuck dogs and negros
>Just settle for a chink of brown woman, goy

Oy vey! Chances of this user having an IP straight out of Israel?


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 5, 2022)

> *Null is fat and I would not have sex with him*



Just write that no need to tease your manifesto about jews and nigger or write a 31 page essay on why Null is single.


----------



## JoshPlz (Apr 5, 2022)

Can't even let a man hate niggers in peace on his own website. Shame on you.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Apr 5, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> I sure hope he doesn't end up pussy whipped like Bill Burr.
> 
> View attachment 3145725
> 
> ...


Wait what, how is Burr pussywhipped?


----------



## Dieu (Apr 5, 2022)

He's smart, not a nigger, not too ugly. It's enough in Eastern Europe.

People there, including vaginas, do value knowledge and are mostly waycists.

It's another world, really.

But I enjoyed the sperging about race much more than this shitty degenerate "dating" stuff, so I'll add up two relevant images to add more fuel.


----------



## Hey Beter (Apr 5, 2022)

Null said:


> I never talk about race until people start fucking nagging me about why I don't want to live around black people.


On MATI ddn't you say you only keep this website up so you can publicly scream nigger once a day


----------



## Null (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey Beter said:


> On MATI ddn't you say you only keep this website up so you can publicly scream nigger once a day


damn refuted, guess this is a website dedicated to racism after all. please, @ me to discuss race politics more.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 5, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> I suspect the issue is the white race/subspecies as a whole is empathetic to a fault. This explains the love of animals, diversity, immigrants, and The Gays and how they became widely accepted norms among whites.


So what you're saying is it takes two to Jew


----------



## Dieu (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> I like Null when he demonstrates competency. Women find competency attractive. When he talks about technical topics and delivers it in a manner that he would say is "for retards" but is suspiciously caring. When he casually drops tips to people how to maintain privacy shows he can be kind. Null isn't as aggressive as Mister Metokur so his "Mad at the Internet" streams are pretty comfy.
> 
> As an aside, I found Kiwi Farms through Jim. I've followed Jim since GamerGate and when Jim stopped streaming due to his Ligma, I naturally turned to the TMZ of Internet retards: Kiwi Farms. Null's "Mad at the Internet" streams fills the same niche as Jim's streams. Unlike Jim, however, Null isn't anonymous and this creates incredibly interesting scenarios in which he interacts with lolcows directly. As a result Null is more assertive than Metokur and I think many woman will find Null's assertive behavior attractive.
> 
> ...


Yeah, ethnicity is clearly an outdated concept.

Hence the conflicts in Mali, Central African Republic, Sudan, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Libya, Yemen, Syria, India, China, Burma, and so on.
Hence the increased racial tensions both in America and in European countries who've been flooded by a rampant NW immigration for the past decades.

It has and always will be relevant, even in your disgusting fantasy of everyone being a mutt. Hell, it's even relevant in mutt nations, where the less negroid castes are usually the most competent and thus valued.

The key word is demography.

Plus, being racist is mostly deemed attractive in Eastern Europe. The typical local, even a "left-wing" voter, will generally have more radical stances about sandnogs, nogs and (oh boy) *gypsies* than yourself. Which is perfectly sane and justified, by history as well as modern issues.

Also, most sane people wish to have kids who look like them instead of some unknown mystery meat. This can rarely be achieved through race mixing.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 5, 2022)

Null said:


> damn refuted, guess this is a website dedicated to racism after all. please, @ me to discuss race politics more.


how come you don't stream playing games like Tropico or Frostpunk? It would be a legit thrill to see if being ceo of kiwifarms makes you better or worse at running a city/island nation sim.


----------



## WebLurker (Apr 5, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> how come you don't stream playing games like Tropico or Frostpunk? It would be a legit thrill to see if being ceo of kiwifarms makes you better or worse at running a city/island nation sim.


I'm actually curious about Frostpunk. I almost bought it when it was on sale on Steam.

I second this notion: I too would like to see @Null play Frostpunk. Mostly because I'm curious about Frostpunk and I enjoy Josh's let's plays.


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 5, 2022)

Well since this thread is already derailed, gay and trooned out: frostpunk is pretty good and I could see null actually enjoy playing it.

Also, the music is amazing as fuck.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 5, 2022)

Very carefully.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 5, 2022)

Dieu said:


> Yeah, ethnicity is clearly an outdated concept.
> 
> Hence the conflicts in Mali, Central African Republic, Sudan, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Libya, Yemen, Syria, India, China, Burma, and so on.
> Hence the increased racial tensions both in America and in European countries who've been flooded by a rampant NW immigration for the past decades.
> ...


You forgot to mention that all those regions and conflicts you mentioned look like nothing to everyone else. Natives think there is a difference, meanwhile people around the world will look at the conflict about "race" wondering why two groups of retards who look the same are fighting. 

Babies will look like the parents whether or not they are the same skin color as the parents. If the child seems like mystery meat, then you were cucked with a superior partner. Babies that are of mixed race are healthier, have stronger immune systems, and less likely to have issues like autism. Cope. 

Only prefering to mate with someone with features likes your own is likely why the "white" race has so many troons and wigger pigs like Ralph and Chantal. It's no wonder white women want to fuck dogs and black men rather their own white men, who are too busy collecting funk pops and watching marvel movies. 

Just take the L at the failed "white race" and stop writing your Habsburg fantasies.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> You forgot to mention that all those regions and conflicts you mentioned look like nothing to everyone else. Natives think there is a difference, meanwhile people around the world will look at the conflict about "race" wondering why two groups of retards who look the same are fighting.
> 
> Babies will look like the parents whether or not they are the same skin color as the parents. If the child seems like mystery meat, then you were cucked with a superior partner. Babies that are of mixed race are healthier, have stronger immune systems, and less likely to have issues like autism. Cope.
> 
> ...


Your last line gives it away. Inbreeding is what leads to the mutt-people. Something like German with French or Scandinavian and Russian _would_ give you something like the hybrid vigor you proclaim just like making a mulatto would. I will cede that the offspring become acceptable in some cases in tertiary generations like quadroons or octoroons (see Colombian women). @Null should embrace his white supremacy. It will draw in like-minded women and your typical liberal bleeding heart types that mistakenly think they can fix him. Since someone removed my avatar-changing privileges, I even had time to whip this up special:


----------



## Hey Beter (Apr 5, 2022)

Null said:


> damn refuted, guess this is a website dedicated to racism after all. please, @ me to discuss race politics more.


Personally, I understand both sides of the nigger issue.

On the one hand, you have those who say nigger and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the nigger word should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their nigger speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the nigger because "lol ur (nigger)". After all, that's what the word is there for. That's its purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.

But then you have those who get those niggers and are desperate in wanting someone to come at them with a rebuttal to their viewpoints or whatnot. But they grow increasingly dissatisfied with the idea that LOL IT'S JUST NIGGER. Well obviously, the person using those niggers replied the person's response with the nigger, the nigger being the thing that represents their beliefs on a situation. The person replied to with that nigger wants to hear more from that person beyond the nigger shitposting to see if their arguments have weight. So if you don't give any sort of rebuttal and just leave it at a nigger, the person becomes increasingly angry at you or whatnot, irrationally. After all, it's a forum where we can say whatever the fuck we want almost as long as it doesn't inconvenience Our Dear Nigger.

There's an interesting grasp of psychology to it all. To the way we use the internet, the way we communicate, interactions, and whatnot. How the niggers are so specific in their purpose in response to other people's posts. How one can become obsessed with people's opinions and perspectives and what they meant by just one nigger. It's quite an interesting weapon.


----------



## Dieu (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> You forgot to mention that all those regions and conflicts you mentioned look like nothing to everyone else. Natives think there is a difference, meanwhile people around the world will look at the conflict about "race" wondering why two groups of retards who look the same are fighting.
> 
> Babies will look like the parents whether or not they are the same skin color as the parents. If the child seems like mystery meat, then you were cucked with a superior partner. Babies that are of mixed race are healthier, have stronger immune systems, and less likely to have issues like autism. Cope.
> 
> ...


Your muttoid worldview reeks of terminally online American retardation.

It may seem hard to believe, but some places in the world are tranny-free and nigger-free.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 5, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> -snip sorry you actually made good points but too much text-
> 
> I suspect the issue is the white race/subspecies as a whole is empathetic to a fault. This explains the love of animals, diversity, immigrants, and The Gays and how they became widely accepted norms among whites.
> 
> -snip-


We should thank cucks and the LGBT community for doing the work of sterilizing whites. The future of humanity will be the based, conservative world we all desire because it won't involve white people. This is sarcasm, btw, stop being MATI.



3322 said:


> >Coomer in username
> >Race is an outdated concept
> >You shouldn't have standards for what you want in a partner
> >White women are all trash who fuck dogs and negros
> ...


For you, baby, I could change my vpn ip.

My post never stated he shouldn't have standards, the problem are his standards of what is "white" interfering with his other standards (which are actually reasonable). If he can find a YT woman who fits his standards, fantastic, but if he has trouble the beggar must stop being the chooser. 

Apparently the people in this thread are terminally retarded and fail to comprehend that many people even in so-called countries of "one race" are also significantly mixed themselves. 

The only nations capable of claiming racial standards are Japan and North Korea due to shutting themselves off from the world with sakoku policy and juche philosophy. White nations are more open to immigration than a hooker in heat and that's why any concept of whiteness is different to everyone. Europeans love the 56% meme but fail to grasp how cucked they are themselves as they welcome Arabs and black Ukrainians into their countries. 

 Also it goes without saying








Dieu said:


> Your muttoid worldview reeks of terminally online American retardation.
> 
> It may seem hard to believe, but some places in the world are tranny-free and nigger-free.


Stop projecting your fantasy of trannies and niggers because nobody was talking about them.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> We should thank cucks and the LGBT community for doing the work of sterilizing whites. The future of humanity will be the based, conservative world we all desire because it won't involve white people. This is sarcasm, btw, stop being MATI.
> 
> 
> For you, baby, I could change my vpn ip.
> ...


It's real fucking easy to find a white woman in eastern Europe, mate. He already said he has no trouble and needs no advice, yet you're still here writing fanfiction for some reason.


----------



## Dieu (Apr 5, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Stop projecting your fantasy of trannies and niggers because nobody was talking about them.


ok schizo


----------



## Null (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm locking this because you're all retarded and wont stop tagging me.


----------

